# PGE being blamed for wildfires, again



## MikeFL

Very interesting article about PGE and their operations.


https://www.foxnews.com/us/utility-...ower-line-problems-day-before-deadly-wildfire


----------



## Wirenuting

Nice that the lady got an e-mail a few days before the fire.. 

I wonder if she ever saw that movie “Final Destination” and packed her stuff out.


----------



## stiffneck

Time to dump your common stock in PGE. The law suit storm is coming. Towards the end of the article, the phrase "because of climate change" came up again. Fire in the wire sometimes escapes and causes massive problems. However, "climate change" or "global warming" or excessive change warming caused by us is a lie. Here in Saint Louis broke a record for most snow on this date, passing the previous date of 1907. Same with daytime highs and night time lows. I guess now we can call it "global cooling", or stick with "climate change"?


----------



## MikeFL

The lie was Global Warming until they got caught putting sensors in volcanoes. Now they call it Climate Change because one thing you can count on is the climate always changing.


----------



## wildleg

It will be interesting to see what precipitates from this. High winds + line sag has caused so many issues over the years. Be a shame if the cause of this was that simple.


----------



## telsa

It really is as simple as high winds and too much tinder.

PG&E needs to apply themselves to tinder.


----------



## Switched

PGE has decided to employ crews to rake and sweep the forest floors, so no need to worry about forest fires ever again.


----------



## macmikeman

telsa said:


> it really is as simple as that's where they want the rail line to go.



fify..........


----------



## joebanana

stiffneck said:


> Time to dump your common stock in PGE. The law suit storm is coming. Towards the end of the article, the phrase "because of climate change" came up again. Fire in the wire sometimes escapes and causes massive problems. However, "climate change" or "global warming" or excessive change warming caused by us is a lie. Here in Saint Louis broke a record for most snow on this date, passing the previous date of 1907. Same with daytime highs and night time lows. I guess now we can call it "global cooling", or stick with "climate change"?


I think Trump nailed it, it's called "weather".


----------



## 360max

joebanana said:


> I think Trump nailed it, it's called "weather".


....yeah he nailed it, ‘...they have to rake the forest’, it’s wilderness mister president.....🤡


----------



## joebanana

360max said:


> ....yeah he nailed it, ‘...they have to rake the forest’, it’s wilderness mister president.....🤡


 That's a rather extreme assessment. Between the drought, and the bark beetle, there are more dead trees, than living ones in Calif. The cartel (state gov.) used to spend millions of dollars on "weeding" the forests from helicopters, no joke, but couldn't be bothered with clearing brush. Logging companies would love to drag out the dead stuff, probably for free, but "state regulations" prevent it, so it becomes fuel. We're taxed to death here, so money wasn't the issue, ulterior motives (misappropriation of funds) was.

Thanks to ol' "moonbeam", almost a hundred people died in those fires, thousands of homes, and businesses destroyed or damaged, and nobody's held accountable.


----------



## macmikeman

*this is because of 360*


----------



## catsparky1

PG&E has a long history of OOOPS .


----------



## brian john

MikeFL said:


> The lie was Global Warming until they got caught putting sensors in volcanoes. Now they call it Climate Change because one thing you can count on is the climate always changing.


Climate is doing something and I think changes in how we treat the environment are in order, no matter who is affecting the weather if is us or Mother NAture working the weather.

Having said that every damn show on that is nature related, has to mention climate change every 5th sentence. Blaming every act of science on global warming.


----------



## MikeFL

Go out to Yosemite and look at Half Dome and tell me what the Earth was doing on the day that lava flowed up to where it is today and then come back and tell me how 0.8 degrees Celcius temperature change is going to destroy the world.


----------



## Djea3

*THe real issue with PGE*

Is that it has been warned repeatedly after EACH set of fires. PGE was given a CRIMINAL warning several years ago for the same thing.

So, what should we do about it? The Officers of the corporation should have their wages and benefits seized for their criminal responsibility. The management level employees responsible for line clearing and maintenance need to have the same done. Virtually everyone in responsible positions up the chain of command.

Then criminal charges of MURDER against each of them. The ONLY way stop this kind of thing is to no longer allow corporation leaders to walk away from criminal responsibility. Make them do the time.


----------



## lighterup

Djea3 said:


> Is that it has been warned repeatedly after EACH set of fires. PGE was given a CRIMINAL warning several years ago for the same thing.
> 
> So, what should we do about it? The Officers of the corporation should have their wages and benefits seized for their criminal responsibility. The management level employees responsible for line clearing and maintenance need to have the same done. Virtually everyone in responsible positions up the chain of command.
> 
> Then criminal charges of MURDER against each of them. The ONLY way stop this kind of thing is to no longer allow corporation leaders to walk away from criminal responsibility. Make them do the time.


Californias strict tree hugging policies play a BIG role in these fires.
Not just PG&E's fault
Note: see post 11


----------



## Bird dog

MikeFL said:


> Go out to Yosemite and look at Half Dome and tell me what the Earth was doing on the day that lava flowed up to where it is today and then come back and tell me how 0.8 degrees Celcius temperature change is going to destroy the world.


If the earth is as fragile as the global warming activists make it, the earth would've self destructed long ago or it would not have appeared in the first place smh.


----------



## Djea3

*I agree, California Indians*



lighterup said:


> Californias strict tree hugging policies play a BIG role in these fires.
> Not just PG&E's fault
> Note: see post 11


Had over 400 languages. They had tribes in every climate and zone in CA. They traded from the oceans to the north pacific and from the plains to Mexico.

On the average they burned the entire state of California every 7 years. All the duff and undergrowth was systematically burned in a cycle. The result was that old growth trees could not be harmed or burned by natural events. The fresh new undergrowth gave food and shelter to animals increasing the support of the forests.

Since the 1960's the riparian forests (with the oldest oak trees) are 6-12 feet deep in brush. I could go on and on. 

CA needs a new kind of "fireman" one that systematically BURNS the entire state section by section when conditions are right. This would end it all.

However, none of this takes away the criminal responsibility, nor the murder for corporate profit by the Officers and Board. They deserve murder trials.


----------



## lighterup

Djea3 said:


> Had over 400 languages. They had tribes in every climate and zone in CA. They traded from the oceans to the north pacific and from the plains to Mexico.
> 
> On the average they burned the entire state of California every 7 years. All the duff and undergrowth was systematically burned in a cycle. The result was that old growth trees could not be harmed or burned by natural events. The fresh new undergrowth gave food and shelter to animals increasing the support of the forests.
> 
> Since the 1960's the riparian forests (with the oldest oak trees) are 6-12 feet deep in brush. I could go on and on.
> 
> CA needs a new kind of "fireman" one that systematically BURNS the entire state section by section when conditions are right. This would end it all.
> 
> *However, none of this takes away the criminal responsibility, nor the murder for corporate profit by the Officers and Board. They deserve murder trials.*


Understood. If negligence is proven in court then the piper needs to be paid.

I just have 1st hand knowledge from relatives in Monterey County who cannot even get permission from county (who has to authorize thru a 
permit process) for them to trim an oak tree in their own yard which is draping over 1/2 the roof of their house . County say its a protected species.

Common man.


----------



## micromind

Djea3 said:


> Is that it has been warned repeatedly after EACH set of fires. PGE was given a CRIMINAL warning several years ago for the same thing.
> 
> So, what should we do about it? The Officers of the corporation should have their wages and benefits seized for their criminal responsibility. The management level employees responsible for line clearing and maintenance need to have the same done. Virtually everyone in responsible positions up the chain of command.
> 
> Then criminal charges of MURDER against each of them. The ONLY way stop this kind of thing is to no longer allow corporation leaders to walk away from criminal responsibility. Make them do the time.


And to a far greater degree, the enviroterrorists that refuse to allow any sort of intelligent forest management should be given the death sentence, to be carried out within 5 minutes of conviction. 

Get rid of those zealots and there's a good chance that fires, landslides, etc. would rapidly decrease.


----------



## Djea3

*Dealing with bureaucracies in CA.*



lighterup said:


> I just have 1st hand knowledge from relatives in Monterey County who cannot even get permission from county (who has to authorize thru a
> permit process) for them to trim an oak tree in their own yard which is draping over 1/2 the roof of their house . County say its a protected species.
> 
> Common man.


I have a very low tolerance to bureaucratic nonsense. In San Jose, CA (43 minute away from Monterey on a fair day) I had a tree that was dangerous (very large and very weak) the county would not permit/allow removal or pollarding even.
I sent a letter to them stating Counsel has told me to advise them that the tree poses a danger to persons and property, including house, children and cars, and since they have denied me a removal permit the county shall be held liable for any and all harm and damages resulting from their actions and inaction. (this is legal notification).

When I returned from work a few days later the tree was removed, the roots and stump removed and the sidewalks replaced. I had tried to resolve this for MANY months before I realized that the word "counsel" is an amazing word.

As long as they have a refusal in writing or have filed for a permit and been denied (in other words proof):

Tell your relatives to send pics and a letter to the jurisdiction that their counsel and insurance have told them that since a permit was denied that the jurisdiction denying the permit is fully responsible for any and all personal and property damage caused due to the condition of the tree. Explain that jurisdiction has refused to allow maintenance and proper pruning for health and safety and that they are now liable for any and all harm to any persons or property, including the roof and building. Explain that OWNER will have no further liability as they have no right to maintain and therefore no property right. use cc at the Bottom and include your insurance carrier as a recipient. Don't worry about sending to the permitting department at all.

No matter what tell them to NOT accept a permit now, the juris may want to end the cycle, tell them TOO LATE, they ARE now responsible. Do not accept liability for the tree or the harm.
See what happens. I bet that a licensed arborist and crew arrive within a few days and prune the hell out of it. I would suggest that they post their property "no trespassing" just for fun and to be there when work is done to ask about specific branches etc that they want "adjusted". The beauty is that the jurisdiction will now be responsible for ANY AND ALL harm for eternity!!!

You can now ask for pruning every 3 to 10 years!

AS I said , I have a VERY low threshold of tolerance for fools.


----------



## Bird dog

Djea3 said:


> Counsel has told me to advise them


What kind of lawyer? Nice. :biggrin:TIA


----------

